# Public Access Beach Shellman's Bluff area?



## pigkiller (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure where else to post this. Are there any public beaches around Shellman's Bluff that can be accessed without a boat? Driving down this weekend. Not looking to fish, just enjoy the beach. Going to see Harris Neck NWR and stop by the Hunter's Cafe. Any other reccomendations? Thanks.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think there is. Maybe Tybee island? That is a little north of Shellman.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 11, 2010)

St. Simons is closer than Tybee, and easier to get to.

Sapelo Island is the actual closest, and there is a state operated boat over to it.
http://www.gastateparks.org/SapeloReynolds

Hunter's is great.


----------



## LawnStalker (Nov 11, 2010)

I prefer Jekyll's beaches to Tybee's or St Simon's, but I'd jump at the chance to get to Sapelo's shores. 

Really, any of the limited development islands' shores ought to be fabulous. Depends on what you're going for. I am a collector at heart so I hunt sea shells, marine artifacts, and clean sand. For me this generally means the few folks visiting the better.


----------



## deepsouthtech (Nov 12, 2010)

pigkiller said:


> Not sure where else to post this. Are there any public beaches around Shellman's Bluff that can be accessed without a boat? Driving down this weekend. Not looking to fish, just enjoy the beach. Going to see Harris Neck NWR and stop by the Hunter's Cafe. Any other reccomendations? Thanks.



Hunter's is great. Try Blackbeard's Cove also. Too bad you won't have a boat. When we go to the beach, we take the boat to Blackbeard's island.


----------

